# Ice Outings



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not talking about tourneys, just members meeting up to ice fish inland lakes, or Erie trips together at times.

The way I'm thinking about this happening is:

A.- simply the night before, or spur of the moment before heading out the door when someone decides to go out and hit a lake for a few hours they post a quick thread saying which lake and when they'll be arriving. That way other members can post and

B.- anyone creating a little more planned future date, lake, time, and posting here in the "Hardwater" forum a thread with that info so guys can respond and post that they'll be able to meet at the lake parking lot or on the lake somewhere.

I've done the night before quick-plan thing with guys from another site, and its worked very well.
There's no reason why it won't work with us.

In fact, we've done this before here at OGF with an ice tourney included,[some of you may remember our Mogodore or Wingfoot Ice Tourneys] but I'm proposing that we don't need to include all of the planning and preparations of a tourney just to get together and fish. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would be interested. Always like meeting more OGF guys and not a huge fan of ice fishing alone.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Always interested in getting on the ice.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I got together with a few members last year and would always like to meet others. Don't like to do it much, but do fish solo when the ice permits. I pretty much only fish the inland reservoirs so most people drive right by me on their way up to Erie. Rest Haven, Clyde, Green Springs, Bellevue, Willard, New Washington, Bucyrus, Fostoria and of course Attica is my general range but there are plenty other reservoirs not much farther away i always think about hitting.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm game for lake Erie...don't like going alone


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It'd be cool to get together for a erie trip.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm up for it. Been wanting to do some Erie trips this year.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I would definetly be willing to participate in meet up's. I literally have zero ice fishing comrades.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT406Fish (Sep 14, 2015)

That'd be a really cool idea! Not sure if it'd be okay with you guys, but I just moved out to the Ashland area from Montana and am chomping at the bit to do some hardwater fishing out here. I've got all the gear for Erie, just need to figure out where to go.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not many places to go on erie besides the islands and the reef complex. Due to ice not forming as well further east. Catawba state park, camp petty, and crane creek are the most used access points. I would recommend going out with a guide first or someone that's been fishing up there a long time. Not a lake to mess with open water let alone on the ice.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

im interested


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Depending on where it is I would go. I could always bring extra gear for anyone who needed to use it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in Wooster and pass thru Ashland on my way up to erie . This winter if we get fishable ice hit me up and ya can follow us up and out. You said ya had the gear...Does that include a sled or quad with chains for transportation?



MT406Fish said:


> That'd be a really cool idea! Not sure if it'd be okay with you guys, but I just moved out to the Ashland area from Montana and am chomping at the bit to do some hardwater fishing out here. I've got all the gear for Erie, just need to figure out where to go.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd be willing to meet up if I get some time off from plowing over the winter


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> I'd be willing to meet up if I get some time off from plowing over the winter


I would be there.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in Ruminator.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure how much Time I will have to Ice Fish this Winter - but I will keep your idea in mind.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

we should set something up for mlk day or presidents day. I cant remember if they were locked up by mlk but I know they were for presidents day. I want to say I have been out on both the last couple years though.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

If youd stop hanging out in Nimi parking lot ErieA you wouldnt have stangers asking you to.........   

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your a sick individual Lovin,


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I usually start out on Mosquito's first ice and there are always a few OGF members in our group.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

ADD ME TO THE LIST


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The way I'm thinking about this happening is:

A.- simply the night before, or spur of the moment before heading out the door when someone decides to go out and hit a lake for a few hours they post a quick thread saying which lake and when they'll be arriving. That way other members can post and

B.- anyone creating a little more planned future date, lake, time, and posting here in the "Hardwater" forum a thread with that info so guys can respond and post that they'll be able to meet at the lake parking lot or on the lake somewhere.

I've done the night before quick-plan thing with guys from another site, and its worked very well.
There's no reason why it won't work with us.

In fact, we've done this before here at OGF with an ice tourney included,[some of you may remember our Mogodore or Wingfoot Ice Tourneys] but I'm proposing that we don't need to include all of the planning and preparations of a tourney just to get together and fish.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I remember them, still waiting for feeling to come back to my fingers.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

quackpot said:


> I remember them, still waiting for feeling to come back to my fingers.


Yea, we definitely had enough cold and wind! 

I remember at Wingfoot where we even had an enclosed shelter with a good fire in a fireplace that you had to be within 10 ft. of it to feel any heat.

btw- thinking back to Wingfoot, its not that we couldn't sometime do an Ice Outing with nice hot food and drink at some point to warm up then go back to fishing like the West Branch Spring Outings we've had, no tourney has been a part of those.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've always wanted to fish sunset to sunrise. Try and see what the bite would be on Pymy or Mosquito for crappies and eyes...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm down for an all
Nighter the crappie at skeeter are an all night affair and it's fun.





















. I love crappie fishing after dark and mosquito is pretty good. If I could find some of those ridiculous pigs at pymy that would be even better. Only down fall is I live a long ways from both but I can hang.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh boy, got me fired up with those pics ! Dang !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess you can!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Night time fishing has got t be my absolute favorite. Only get a few crappie if you are lucky over here in NW Ohio at night, but i do get out every once in a while. My home town has some hogs if you get lucky. You ever come across any walleye at dusk on New Loundon reservoir laynhardwood? Or Norwalk? Willard? I can watch them cruise through after dark over at Willard, but have a heck of a time getting them to bite.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd be more than willing to head your way and meet up on an ice trip...............


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

New London is good in the witching hour before dark for walleye. It is tougher after dark. I was catching monster smallies in new London this year though and that was awesome


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Jim sounds like a good idea all around.I would be in


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

If you guys do an inland lake. I would be happy to sit shore side and offer some warm food and drink of some sorts. I would need a couple days notice though.

Never iced fished, dont really trust the ice. mrphish42 wanted to take us out and we probably would have went with him....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Doug, man its been a while!

Yea, God bless Jon.
If you'd like to go out sometime Patrick we can get you out when there is far more good ice than necessary. Like last year we had 9"+.

Not that I don't also like your idea. I was also thinking about exactly that in my post #25 above.
I have a pop-up canopy that I bought the sidewalls for.  I know we could do a great Ice Outing with nice hot Chili and sides, coffee, donuts, etc.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

I am always looking for a few ice fishing comrades. I would most probably be in, depending on my schedule, etc.

On a side note. I was up on Mosquito late last year and there were a couple of kids walking around with a sled set up with a couple thermoses of Hot Cocoa and coffee. I am guessing they were selling it, and I don't know the details, but they were made a lot of stops!

Jon


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Jon! 
It brings a smile to my face when I see enterprising young people. 
Exerting some creativity and working to make some money, we need more youth with that kind of thinking.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw those kids last year off the cemetery in the community hole. They probably made a nice chunk of change I was moving areas when I saw them or I would have bought some hot chocolate.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I never seen them out there last year, Although most trips I was in the shanty catching fish and keeping to myself. I never fished with the crowd I was always out of it. Had some real good days out there last year. Looking forward to another good year up there. Going to focus more there this year, [







ATTACH=full]194973[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice catches! I can see why you'd target it more.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks. Didn't get out there a whole lot last year. Stayed local more with work but the 10 or so trips there always produced some eyes and good numbers of crappies. I also spent a lot of time on Lake Erie hard to get away from there.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure it would be hard to get away from Lady Erie!
I'm hearing her siren song myself...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's a blast up there. Rising the quads out 3-9 miles and settin shop up. I keep trying to get a few buddies to go up but haven't convinced them yet. They're not big into ice fishing from the start let alone 9 miles out on Lake Erie.









Even after showing them this 32" I got 2 years ago still can't convince them, it gets me pumped up every time I look at the pic. 


I'd say for a get together skeeter would be a good option.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> It's a blast up there. Rising the quads out 3-9 miles and settin shop up. I keep trying to get a few buddies to go up but haven't convinced them yet. They're not big into ice fishing from the start let alone 9 miles out on Lake Erie.
> View attachment 194977
> 
> 
> ...


Gets me excited seeing pictures like that! I can't wait to be back up there ice fishing. Just something about pulling a walleye through the ice that gets my blood pumping much more than from the boat.


----------

